# sthil 066 chainsaw question



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

hey guys. hope i can get some help on this saw. i bought it for $100. has a 34in oragan bar&chain. i rebuilt the carb,new fuel line&filter.it has a nice blue spark and real good compression. problem is this thing just wont start. any idea what else i can try. would the timming be off and still give a good spark? what about the keyway on the crank&flywheel. could that cause a problem? thanks guys for any and all help..

Terry


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

After pulling to start several times, is the plug moist with fuel ?
Might be the impulse line is rotten,
here's page for 066 IPL
http://www.smaf-touseau.com/client/document/


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

hi glenjudy..yes when i pull it a few times and then pull the plug it is wet. where is the impulse line located at? i replaced the one that is in the tank is it the small line at the side of the carb?

thanks

terry


----------



## Bear 66 (Apr 1, 2009)

Check for sheared flywheel key.Scott


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Make sure air filter is totally clean, or remove it while trying to start it.

I would buy a new plug, 
I don't understand why, but I've had plugs that would have good spark when tested outside cylinder, but wouldn't spark under compression.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

You say you have real good compression what is it ? and could it be there is excessive fuel in the cylinder pushing the compression up. Also are your carb settings correct 1 turn high and low speed and you did rebuild the carb is the needle set correct. when starting this saw 3 pulls with the choke on then move the lever up one click and continue to pull until it starts. Stihls flood very easy and if you dont follow this it will flood. As mentioned yes you will get spark if timing is off, check the flywheel key. The 066 is not a cheap saw you only paid 100 bucks for it makes me question if there was something really wrong with the saw and thats why it will not start.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Right, did it run when you bought it?


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Just so you know there are 6 different flywheels,and at least 2 different coils for the 066 if at some point someone worked on the ignition system on that and crossed things up with it, it will fire but never start, just something to think about.


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks for all the advice on this saw. no it did not run when i bought it, i will check the numbers on the compression tomorrow,and i will go thru the carb again also just to be on the safe side. and from the looks of the condition of the screws it looks like it has never been worked on in it's life. i just might break down and take it to a shop.. anyways thanks guys and i will post my progress..

later

terry


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

if you want a quick check pop the exhaust off and take a peak at the cylinder and piston, 066's cvan feel like they have good compression and really dont. if there is scoring more then likely thats why it will not start. 066's are very much worth rebuilding....


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

ok..heres what i did on this thing today, pulled the exhaust off and the cylinder & piston looked ok,then i checked the compression, 110 psi w/the comp.rel. button down with 4 pulls on the cord.then 130 psi w/comp.rel. button pulled up with 4 pulls on the cord. bought a new plug. put the choke on full,pulled 3 times then unchoked 1 click and pulled till my nuts fell off and still nothing. i still havent pulled the flywheel off yet because i dont have a puller yet, so i cant check the keyway. im not gonna give up on this thing just yet.. anything else i can try before it goes to a shop??

thanks guys..


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Can you get it to bark if you spray wd 40 or carb cleaner down the the throat of the carb? if it does then your problem is in the carb/fuel system. if not then you have an ignition issue.


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

i will try that today..but what is the gap have to be for the spark modular and the flywheel?


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

well guys..heres what i did. got fed up with cranking on this pig, killed both my arms so i just took it to a local shop and see what they can do. i will post what the problem was after i get'er back. thanks for all the info but i just could'nt get'er running.

later guys and a big thank you again...

terry


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

well got the saw back from the shop and they said somebody welded the flywheel bolt to the crankshaft so they could'nt pull the flywheel off, so i need to grind the weld down and then go from there but they think it is the flywheel key is sherd. will post my findings when i start working on it.

later


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

like i said thats why it was a 100 bucks....


----------



## G-Mann (Dec 29, 2007)

Before you do anything major, put in a brand NEW spark plug. I have seen often enough, where the plug will have good spark outside of the motor, but will not fire under compression.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

I would not waste my time with a new plug, if the flywheel has been welded back on for what ever the reason the saw is more then likely way out of time. Im going to say that the flywheel key at some point sheared and when it did it damaged the key way on the crankshaft. so they replaced the key and put the flywheel back on and to prevent it from moving welded it in place, or never replaced the key and welded the fly wheel back on it what they thought was the correct position and it is out of time. If it s out of time , it will fire no matter what each time the magnet passes the coil. It will appear you have perfect spark, and you do but just not when its needed.


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

thats kinda what i was thinking rotti1968..i did put a new plug in b4 i took it to the shop and they reset the coil. im gonna grind the weld down and see if i can get the flywheel off and see what they did to it..just might still fix it up just depends on how bad the crank is on it and if i can find one cheap enough on ebay..


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

well..worked on the 066 today and i think shes got hope yet..i removed the weld on the crankshaft nut and the threads were stripped so i will have to rethread the nut and crankshaft. removed the flywheel and the key was sheard. so i will fix those 2 problems and puter back together and give it another shot. so it think she just might fire up soon..


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

heres a question.. where can i get the threads on the crankshaft fixed? i cant find a fine-left handed tap any where.. any idea if i can just buy a set someplace? 

thanks

terry


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Those are metric threads and on the flywheel side are right hand threads not left hand. The clutch side has left hand threads.I dont know off the top of my head what size the threads are. i work on stihl everyday but for the life of me its just not popping out in my head.


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

hey rotti.. i think you just made my nite....then i can just use an ordinary metric tap & die set then...thank you for that info...


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

Still all and all...you bought the saw dirt cheap. I have seen some loggers that will weld the flywheel bolt to keep it from loosing. Even if you can't get the saw running....you could part it out on eBay and get twice what you paid for it.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

let me know how you make out on this i may have a used crank for that saw.


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks rotti...i got 5 new keyways and a new crank bolt put them together and shot some carbcleaner in the carb throat pulled her a few times and she came to life for a few seconds then the crank bolt came loose and sheard the keyway(good thing i bought 5--lol--) so im gonna play with it tomorrow and see what happens. if you do have a crank rotti how much would ya have to have? so far $100 for the saw and around $40 in parts. not to bad...


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

ill have to let you know tomorrow on that


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

well..got it to fire up with a shot of carb cleaner in carb,will run until that burns out and will not stay running with throttle. so i just might try and find a new carb for it on ebay. the kit that i put in this carb just came with gaskets,diaphram,screens,1 new needle set, and that about it. it a walbro brand and i seen them on ebay for around $50 so i just might go that way. anything else i might try 1st??


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

not knowing how long that sat not running , and the kit has not helped and if you can get the carb cheap go that route.


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

ben reading youre delima nothing to say but whats ben sed cant wate for resolts keap us informed wanting it to get going Ime exited for it to get cuting agean


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

hew treefaller, just waiting for a new carb, gonna give that a try and if she still wont stay running then i will ebay'er. thanks for asking..


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

pleas dont ebay her tomany people are here helping and you gotit this fare hek if nothing els hang it up with a blue riben and sine saying winner betout #of people trying to fix LOL


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

lol...that sounds like a good idea treefaller...just might find a spot on the garage wall for her..


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

beter yet Hear lies the beast born (age saw made) died(date) tookout #of men with her LOL.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

Treefaller,

Don't take this the wrong way, nothing personal intended, but your spelling makes your posts very hard to read. I think you have some good insite & ideas to share, but i just skim over your posts because they are just too hard to read after a long day...

if you hit 'post reply' & then use the spell check after youve typed what you want to say, it'll make your posts easier to read. it probably won't catch everything, but it'll help.

Thanks, --Lucky


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sorry bout that I have a handicap Ive ben tested 12 times always say can never spell correctly something about brain has a blok that wont let me same as reading but I still try i quit school in 11th cause my best reading wase 4th grad 3rd for spelling so wen people let me no like you did it helps so I can do something different like you sed (spell check) thankyou for the suggestion never new about it


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

well heres an update on my saw..got the new carb today and put it on.primed it out pulled the cord and some how cut my freaking knuckle again in the same exact spot as the last time, and it was just about healed up too,thats what really sucked..anyways it started and ran like a champ and cuts like a knife thru hot butter...holy crap i love this saw and dont regret one sec. droping about $200 total in this monster..and thanks to everydody on here for all the help on this job...THANK YOU GUYS....

Terry


----------



## addicted2164s (Nov 27, 2006)

oo and p.s. sorry treefaller but shes just not dead enough to hang on the wall yet bro....


----------



## treefaller (Mar 14, 2010)

thats great but ant like a woman --- make us cuss-hurt us -cost us money then wen were about to throw our hands up they make us love them.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

066 is a good saw lots of luck with it and any other help you may need let me know


----------

